# 5" riser plate on a classic gheenoe



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

2 layers of 3/4 inch plywood sealed with epoxy
and bolted to the transom will do the job.

Previous post

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1339643119


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

For a long shaft, a bobs narrow on your classic should do the job. Set it up once and forget it....


----------

